# The Ear Inn NYC - the oldest working bar in NYC, and a Nunhead connection



## editor (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone else been to this bar in Manhattan? 

The Nunhead railway sign was a bit of a surprise!

http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-ear-inn-the-oldest-working-bar-in-nyc-with-a-nunhead-connection/


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been there Ed. My mate worked nearby and I think we ate there too!  Didn't spot the Nunhead sign, though.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> I've been there Ed. My mate worked nearby and I think we ate there too!  Didn't spot the Nunhead sign, though.


I did a real doubletake when I saw it!


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll there in late April/ early May, so I will pop in and check it out


----------



## petee (Feb 23, 2011)

been there many times, the first time when that area was going over from dock work to artists' lofts, it was still not the most comfortable zone to visit.
there's a painting inside of washington w/ a freedman of his who is said to have been the owner of the bldg at one point, a little bit of old nyc race history there.

make sure to play "c'mon-a my house" on the jukebox, it's a tradition (of mine anyway)


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 24, 2011)

Someone ought to tell them that sign is worth around £5 -700 quid (minimum) 

On the steam tram from Hoorne to Enkhuisen in Holland last year (well reccomended by the way - 19km nice ride through the fields to a port) , I was amazed to find an advert for the Seven Sisters Colliery Company of West Glamorgan adorning one of the stations. It took all my efforts not to ask them how much they wanted for it.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 25, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Someone ought to tell them that sign is worth around £5 -700 quid (minimum)
> 
> On the steam tram from Hoorne to Enkhuisen in Holland last year (well reccomended by the way - 19km nice ride through the fields to a port) , I was amazed to find an advert for the Seven Sisters Colliery Company of West Glamorgan adorning one of the stations. It took all my efforts not to ask them how much they wanted for it.


 
hen I was in Sheffield doing my degree circa 1986, I was in an antique shop with some mates who were buying old military badges. ther in the corner was an enamel sign for the Mumbles railway, and th shop owner said he was going to give it to the tram museum at Crich, but I managed to get if off him for £5. I donated it to the Industrial museum in Swansea and it is the ONLY surviving sign from Mumbles Railway.


----------

